
Ask HN: How to prove that my app does not upload personal data to servers? - jktzes
I am trying to build a mobile app that&#x27;s gonna handle a lot of private information. I am trying to address my superior protection of user&#x27;s privacy on landing page. What&#x27;s the best way to prove&#x2F;show it?
======
dylz
Make it not online. Make it completely usable offline without ANY form of data
being sent to you or any registration.

------
cocktailpeanuts
Tell them to try using in airplane mode

